# THPV Preceder and THPV Patrol - plans?



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had my eyes on building a model of either the THPV Preceder or the THPV Patrol, both pilot vessels operated by Trinity house.

They were built by Brook Marine in Lowestoft in 1961. The Preceder at least still seems to be in service, though based overseas and much altered.

As usual finding plans is a problem. Brook Marine went into administration some time ago and it looks like the plan set was lost. The museum in Lowestoft has nothing and Trinity House have not responded.

I was wondering if anyone on this forum has a GA or plans?

Equally the suggestion was made that a GA may have appeared in a shipping magazine when they were built but I have no access to any back issues or indexes.

Can anyone help?

David Hathaway


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello David;

I should have read your post properly.

I have just written -and deleted- a longish post about the two pilot launches with the same name dating from the mid-70s or so, on which I served in 1986-88.

Then I realised that you were talking about the tender cutters, and relief cruising cutters, serving the Sunk pilot station.

I remember them well from their time at Harwich, and a relative served on, at least, PRECEDER, and I had an official trip on this cutter as part of my school careers week.

One of the pair, IIRC, PATROL, was converted to survey work in the North Sea, but sank whilst working there.

It might be worth posting your question in the 'Offshore Oil and gas Industry' section of the Forum, as there seems to be several members active who may remember them in Survey service.

However, I'm sorry but I have not any further information of plans available. 

Martyn


----------



## Spence B (Jun 18, 2009)

I understand that all Brooke Marine Plans went to the National Maritime Museum.
Best of luck, Iain


----------



## JCJ (1 mo ago)

loco said:


> Hello David;
> 
> I should have read your post properly.
> 
> ...


Hello Martyn,

I'm doing a little research on the Trinity House Vessels out of Harwich that my father used to travel on during his time as a Pilot in Harwich between 1961 and 1989. 

I stumbled across the post that you spoke of the Preceder and cutters. I also saw that you worked on them and was part of the Harwich Haven Authority. I was wanting to know about the Preceder, the Pathfinder, and the Launches based at Ha'penny pier like the Vagabound.

My father was Roland Jacques, I suspect you may have crossed paths.

I started this research as someone was asking me about the Umbrella Lighthouse. As such I thought you may be able to offer up some good information.

If you can please contact me.

John-Christian


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi John-Christian

Private message sent, i hope.........

If not, I saved it (I think) and should be able to post it here on the Forum.

BRG

Martyn


----------

